# Show Box



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For those of you who show regularly, what kind of show box do you use?

We've always had a tote that we keep stuff in, but my kids have accumulated so much stuff, it's small, and hard to keep organized. It's also hard to carry around now.

Looking for inexpensive, nothing overly big, but something on wheels and something we can lift into the back of my truck (and secure so it doesn't roll around).

Some good friends of ours showed us their new show box, it's actually a really nice tool box, so I thought about looking at something similar. Ideally, it would be nice to have and something I can also keep in the house during off season


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are plastic boxes on wheels. What about a Craigslist search.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

We use a Stanley Fatmax mobile work station. It works great for us.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I've had a couple of suggestions for the Fatmax station, so that is going to be on my list to get. I didn't have time to order anything without risking it arriving after Thurs, so for the time being I just got a trunk on wheels that we can lock. I also bought a wagon, so that will be super helpful!
I want to order the Fatmax station hopefully around the holidays. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

